# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Средства террора

## Guenii

Моя новая композиция "средства террора"... немного в стиле instrumental rock blues, навеяно фильмами о войне и терроре... 

С большим энтузиазмом жду любой критики :)

Вот ссылка:
 Скачать evgeny_koval___chaos_of_war.mp3

Заранее спасибо за ВСЁ!!! :)

----------


## Лев

> Средства террора


Довольно лирическая блюзовая композиция и не оправдывает своего названия. Ожидал чего-то жёсткого :Aga:  Композиционно однообразно, без кульминационного пика... Для удобства прослушивания лучше заливать на ресурсы realmusic.ru  dump.ru

----------


## overload

Хмы-хмы-хмы...
Сам ник сперва навеял на багу (Гений!!!), но терпеливо дождался закачки и - вот - слушаю.
Так... провалена несущая - явно....
Лопаты нельзя накладывать друг на друга, их желательно разводить, минус пять - плюс пять, хотя бы. А то выходит каша.
Барабаны хорошие, мощные.
Хорошо прописан бас, я его слышу.
Всё портят лопаты друг на друга.
Просятся дудки - фа!!! фа!!! фафа!!!! Но их нет. В этом плане лысовато.
И ешё... мне кажется, в конце ты просто исписался. То есть... ты уже сыграл то, что хотел. И попросту повторился. Я имею в виду - тему.
Я никогда не повторяюсь, если сказал то, что хотел сказать - закрываю тему, пусть даже композиция получится маленькой по времени.
Возможно, тебе это поможет. Ты хороший музыкант, удачи тебе и успехов.
Всё получится, я верю.

----------


## Guenii

Да, спасибо за веру и терпение чтобы дослушать и всё-таки написать свои комментарии. Я думаю для любого творческого человека важно слышать и критику и ободряющие слова :) 

Не знаю, что у меня получится, я уже не занимаюсь музыкой профессионально, как было много лет назад :)   но тяга осталась, и иногда хочется выразиться именно так... 

А насчет бага (имени Гений), так это у меня сокращение ника такое всегда было от Евгений, и никакой претенциозности на гениальность :)  

По поводу "средства террора", всё правильно... конечно свести ничего не успел, поэтому и звучит всё немного провалено... Займусь этим конечно, да и переиграть надо по уму...

Хотелось бы еще услышать мнение о другой инструменталке, поспокойнее... he was my father...(по совету Льва выложил на dump.ru) Там все инструменты прописывал сам, благо дома всё имею :) 

Спасибо еще раз огромное Льву и overload-у :)

----------


## Лев

> А насчет бага (имени Гений),


Давно поэт к поэту обращался:
Ты - Евгений, я - Евгений...
Ты - не гений, я не гений :Yes4: 



> he was my father.


Очень даже понравилась композиция :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> а это жесткий вариант:
> ...Ты не гений, а я гений.


Он о себе сказал: Наполеон...
В какой палате обитает он? :Grin:

----------

